# Don't fill up on carrots (radish)



## Baltic Sea

Hello again!

I would like to ask you what is the Polish for "Don't fill up on carrots (radish)". "Nie opychaj się marchewką (rzodkiewką)"? lub "Nie zapychaj się marchewką (rzodkiewką)"?
The source: I heard it on Deutsche Welle today.
Thank you.​


----------



## majlo

The first one is much better in my opinion.


----------



## LilianaB

With _zapychaj_ -- you wouid have to use _żołądka_ -- it is transitively used here, if you wanted to use the second one as well. You would need an object.


----------



## kknd

Baltic Sea said:


> Hello again!
> 
> I would like to ask you what is the Polish for "Don't fill up on carrots (radish)". "Nie opychaj się marchewką (rzodkiewką)"? lub "Nie zapychaj się marchewką (rzodkiewką)"?
> The source: I heard it on Deutsche Welle today.
> Thank you.​


użył bym jednak drugiej wersji: „opychanie” sugeruje w moich oczach zwykłe obżarstwo, zaś zapychanie – „obżarstwo” (czy też głód) spowodowane brakiem lepszej alternatywy.

p.s. we have object in sentences above—_się_ indicates on it.


----------



## Baltic Sea

I am very grateful to all of you for comments.


----------



## majlo

Interesting. I absolutely don't see the difference that kknd brought up. To me they mean the same, only the first sounds much better to my ears.

Also, you don't need any "żołądka" after "zapychaj".


----------



## LilianaB

Maybe you don't but you could use it this way, regardless. Some people use it this way. I have heard expressions like: Nie zapychaj żoładka przed jedzeniem or przed obiadem.


----------



## majlo

You just wrote one *had to *use "żołądka" after "zapychaj".  You've changed your mind?


----------



## LilianaB

I originally thought so. I still think it sounds better with "żołądka", but whatever one prefers.


----------

